# When and how to use side reins?



## DappleGreyDaydreamer (6 March 2016)

Title says it all really.. Been wondering lately whether it would be a good idea to try side reins on my 5 year old, after several people asked me why I wasn't using them. Never used them before so I was just curious as to whether or not it would be of any benefit to us?


----------



## JillA (7 March 2016)

Simple answer? - never. They are a mechanical contact and the horse needs a fluid contact from hands that communicate, ask and give.


----------



## Shay (7 March 2016)

Not  when riding - they are a lunging aid!  Some people feel it helps keep the horse straight and more through on the lunge - but there are a range of other alternatives.  Like any gadget it is better not to use it unless you are very sure how to fit it and what action it has.


----------



## Pigeon (7 March 2016)

JillA said:



			Simple answer? - never. They are a mechanical contact and the horse needs a fluid contact from hands that communicate, ask and give.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this. I've either seen horses lean on them or suck back behind them - never in self carriage. Some people like them for straightness (and a bit more balance) but it's not something I'd mess with, especially never having used them before.


----------



## kc100 (7 March 2016)

You've had plenty of answers about side reins & draw reins on the last thread you posted - as everyone else has said, dont use them they are really unnecessary. I explained why you dont need them on your last post about lunging.

If you do decide to try them, please get an instructor or someone who is experienced and knowledgable to show you how to fit them correctly and how to use them properly. But really I cant see why you'd think this is necessary just because some other idiots on your yard think they know best - ignore everyone else and do what is right for your horse, not what is right for the other liveries.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (7 March 2016)

If you do use them for lungeing the horse should be warmed up without them and once they're on mostly kept in trot.  This is because as others have mentioned they're fixed and in walk and canter the horses head nods so side reins aren't ideal for these paces.  They're useful for a horse that's constantly looking around everywhere on the lunge, the side reins keep their head pointing in the right direction and make it easier for you to drive them forwards.  You do need to be careful the horse doesn't develop a habit of leaning on them though.  

Their only use when riding is for trekking centre ponies where the side reins are long and loose but enough to prevent the pony getting it's head down to eat grass.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 March 2016)

Find a good BHSII instructor to come and give you a series of six lessons, with an agreed plan every week, you need advice, and that is the best I can give.


----------



## Equi (7 March 2016)

A good horse will move from the back not the neck. All side reins do is strap the horse into a false outline, which can be a nightmare to correct. My boy is very necky and overbends a lot but there is nothing at the back, he doesn't push at all. Looks like hes in an outline, but hes downhill and no power is coming through, so i refused to use side reins even when lunging. Hes gotten better with a long rein and askhin him to push under himself.


----------



## paddi22 (7 March 2016)

agree with the posters about getting lunge lessons, completely invaluable. It's amazing the amount of people you see at yards that lunge incorrectly, even after using books and videos to learn etc. You really need someone explaining what the horse is doing at every stage and pointing out the difference between forward, rushing, unbalanced, on the forehand etc. You will do more harm than good if you do it wrong, lunging lessons would be a fantastic investment.


----------



## nikkimariet (7 March 2016)

Detest them. Much better using an elastic bungee.


----------



## JennBags (7 March 2016)

JillA said:



			Simple answer? - never. They are a mechanical contact and the horse needs a fluid contact from hands that communicate, ask and give.
		
Click to expand...

^^^This.


----------

